# Bacon! That's what's for dinner :)



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 1, 2012)

After this week's discussion regarding real bacon I thought you might like a picture 







Guess what we had for lunch?! Large Black Back Bacon, Fries (Chips in the UK), Baked Beans (UK Style), Scrambled Eggs & Tomatoes. Yum! Yum!

I cooked ours on a cast iron griddle today & have to agree that it really was good. (Normally grill/broil it.)

Liz


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 3, 2012)

YUM


----------



## fair weather chicken (Sep 3, 2012)

oooooh, looks so good. wish we had some to butcher this year.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 3, 2012)

That looks pretty good. I'd love to try it someday!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 3, 2012)

> That looks pretty good. I'd love to try it someday!


When you get your next pig processed just ask them to debone the loin for you & cut it into 2-3lb lots. Then you can defrost it, brine it & make your own "real" bacon 

Liz


----------

